#  Schulmedizin >  Urologische Sprechstunde >   Penisgröße >

## pr0zocker

Hallo lieber Arzt,
ich hätte da eine Frage zur Penisgröße.
Ich bin 14 Jahre alt und habe Angst mein Penis ist meinem Alter entsprechend nicht groß genug.
Schlaff ist "er" 11 cm groß und steif ca. 15 cm - 15,5 cm groß. 
Ich bin leicht in Panik deswegen bitte ich um Auskunft. 
Lg.

----------


## teeem

Hallo, 
damit liegst du komplett in der Norm. Der durchschnittliche deutsche Penis ist erigiert 14,x cm lang.

----------


## ulschtz_xaver04

> Hallo, 
> damit liegst du komplett in der Norm. Der durchschnittliche deutsche Penis ist erigiert 14,x cm lang.

 Ich möchte noch ergänzen, der durchschnittliche *ausgewachsene* Penis. Nebenbei gesagt, biologisch reichen auch 8 cm um deine Zukünftige glücklich zu machen, zum Kinder kriegen brauchst du sogar noch weniger. 
Also ruhig bleiben und immer locker durch die Hose atmen.

----------

